# Your Ring



## stuntman98

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## stuntman98

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357

My cheap ring that I wear while working


----------



## bupton52

AnthonyPomilia357 said:


> My cheap ring that I wear while working



As an FC, I'm pretty sure that ring wouldn't be appropriate. You should consult with your WM and PMs for more information as to why. I'm sure they'll point you in the right direction. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357

bupton52 said:


> As an FC, I'm pretty sure that ring wouldn't be appropriate. You should consult with your WM and PMs for more information as to why. I'm sure they'll point you in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



True, some guys don't care, but the older guys do care. I wear it as a remembrance of the goal that I look forward to achieving (probably not an acceptable reason though). 

Fellowcraft from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## stuntman98

Yeah, probably wanna not get seen with the ring!

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JGMarto PM

I understand your goal.  But you really should wait until you earn that before you wear it.  Good luck in you travels brother.

Joe Martoccio PM
Hazle Azalea Fellowship lodge #327
Hazleton Pennsylvania


----------



## crono782

It's less about them being picky and more about wearing something you haven't earned. That is a master's ring. Imagine a Private First Class in the army wearing a Major's insignia. Indeed a good reminder of what you want to obtain, but still not appropriate. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357

crono782 said:


> It's less about them being picky and more about wearing something you haven't earned. That is a master's ring. Imagine a Private First Class in the army wearing a Major's insignia. Indeed a good reminder of what you want to obtain, but still not appropriate.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Very good explanation, brother "crono782"! 

Fellowcraft from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## Ben A.

Fraternal Greetings, Bro. Anthony,

As you've already experienced, the fraternity has a story behind the lessons it teaches. When you experience the narrative, the ring will have meaning to you. Anyone can go out and buy a ring and wear it, however, a Master Mason knows the "light" behind it. 

A ring doesn't make the man. Rather, his work in the quarries is emblematic of his character.


----------



## JGMarto PM

Very well said Brother Ben.

Joe Martoccio PM
Hazle Azalea Fellowship lodge #327
Hazleton Pennsylvania


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357

Ben A. said:


> Fraternal Greetings, Bro. Anthony,
> 
> As you've already experienced, the fraternity has a story behind the lessons it teaches. When you experience the narrative, the ring will have meaning to you. Anyone can go out and buy a ring and wear it, however, a Master Mason knows the "light" behind it.
> 
> A ring doesn't make the man. Rather, his work in the quarries is emblematic of his character.



Hmm, interesting. That makes me not even want to wear it til MM. I can wait a couple weeks anyways 
Will the light be revealed after my MM degree?

Fellowcraft from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## Ben A.

Bro. Anthony,

Your patience will be well rewarded.  To answer your question: Yes, the wisdom, or "light," will be revealed to you. However, let me share with you this thought: When you are raised to the degree of a Master Mason, you may have even more questions than you had when you first began your Masonic journey. The learning never ends, Brother. In fact, I would be concerned if you did _not_ have more questions. When you are raised, feel free to PM me and I will suggest a book to read on what you just experienced. 

Safe Travels,
Ben


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357

I bet! I know that I'll be extremely active and will want to learn more and more. I am very young, 19 years old. I have my whole life ahead of me! I also want to get into the Scottish Rite. 
Okay thank you, I will keep in touch!

Fellowcraft from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## mikecav

This is also the ring in my profile pic. 




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Heart of Stone

I have along way to go before I get a ring...EA

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur

AnthonyPomilia357 said:


> That makes me not even want to wear it til MM. I can wait a couple weeks anyways



Many jurisdictions do not allow wearing the S&C until a MM.  Not that there's any way to enforce the rule in most cases.  There's an EA symbol that can be worn - I've seen it as a lapel pin.  There's the way the S&C are displayed in the FC degree - I've only seen that carved into the sides of a lodge altar once.



> Will the light be revealed after my MM degree?



Bits of light are revealed in every degree, so yes.  Learning the meaning of the degrees is a lifetime of study, so there's more to it than you can get during the degree.


----------



## dfreybur

http://www.pronto.com/product/10mm-black-tungsten-carbide-freemason-p_2057670186

That looks like mine.  Very affordable.


----------



## tbcrisler

I am going to have 2 rings, one I have for everyday wear 
I will buy another for Lodge....




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dizlwizl

My first and favorite ring 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## tbcrisler

Brothers,
I know this may be a little off subject but
How should one show the S&C?
So You can see it or Non-Masons can see it? I have not read or heard anyone talk about how it show be shown.
I have been wearing mine so that Non-Masons can see the S&C...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ARizo1011

This subject is one on which Grand Lodges have made no regulation. Popular opinion seems to be widely divided.

But, let's look at this more closely. When the emblem of the square and compasses is displayed on a building, or a button, universal custom requires that the points of the compasses point downward. When displayed on the Altar they point away from the Master.

While you may wear your ring with the 2 legs of the compasses pointing toward you,...as some say, to help you remember your obligation,...historically your Masonic Signet Ring is an outward showing to others denoting your "Seal of Authenticity" as a Master Mason.

The 2 legs of the compasses should, therefore, face away from you...just as the original signet rings did, which were used to imbed the image of their "seal" into the wax...so that the resulting waxen seal which was created by the ring has both legs of the compasses pointing downward.... 


Freemasonry


----------



## tbcrisler

Thank you Brother ARizon1011...
I had not heard that interpretation before and it makes a lot of sense...
When I do write letters I do like to use sealing wax on the back...
I have not thought of using my ring as a sealing wax stamp...
I like that idea!



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ARizo1011

Yes, it would be rather unique to send a bother a letter and it have your personal ring as the sealing wax stamp. XD


Freemasonry


----------



## JGMarto PM

I wear mine with the points of the compass towards me.  I Don't wear it too impress anyone but to remind me to live by the Masonic virtues.  Just my humble opinion. But there is NO wrong way to wear your ring. 

Joe Martoccio PM
Lodge #327
Pennsylvania


----------



## stuntman98

I wear mine with the legs of the compass facing down, there no almighty rule, its purely up to you.

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ARizo1011

We all have the right to our own opinion. But it just simply doesn't makes sense... Imagine if you traveled the world and visited different Lodges? Wouldn't it be strange to have some lodges with the S&C "upside down" and some how we see it normally at our Lodges. I realize if you bring it up there is no "wrong" way to wear your ring. Personally I believe it to be strange if I walked in a Lodge and everyone had there own way of wearing there ring. I believe We should all show our "Seal of Authenticity " as a Master Mason all in the same manner. Just as rituals and initiations don't change over the years neither should the way we wear our rings. Also its like having the S&C on the Holy Scriptures ... In this aspect would one also say that this to has no "wrong" way of place upon the Holy Scriptures?? Just doesn't seem right to have the S&C face any other way but the way we've seen throughout history. I doubt the privileged men who wore the first Masonic Rings would have said "It Didn't Matter Which Way It Was Worn" but the years have gone by so who would know?? BUT HEY everyone has there own opinion that's why the Great Architect Of The Universe  blessed all with our own mind. xD 





Freemasonry


----------



## MarkR

ARizo1011 said:


> Personally I believe it to be strange if I walked in a Lodge and everyone had there own way of wearing there ring. I believe We should all show our "Seal of Authenticity " as a Master Mason all in the same manner.


If you walk into a Lodge with enough Masons, you WILL find some wearing them compass points in, some compass points out. Good luck getting everyone to agree, and it's something simply not worth arguing over.  I wear mine points out.  The correct way to wear it is with dignity and pride.


----------



## ARizo1011

Well said!!! 

"The correct way to wear it is with dignity and pride."

Also very true, I have walked into my Lodge and found some brothers wearing them compass points in, some compass points out. Its all depending on your interpretation of your ring. The symbolism for one may be different for another. 




Freemasonry


----------



## S.Courtemanche

dizlwizl said:


> My first and favorite ring
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747



May I ask where you purchased your ring? I like!!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## S.Courtemanche

mikecav said:


> This is also the ring in my profile pic.
> 
> View attachment 3092
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Can I also ask you where you purchased your ring? I also like this one to. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Here is mine. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## mikecav

S.Courtemanche said:


> Can I also ask you where you purchased your ring? I also like this one to.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Pro Line Designs.  The website is http://prolinedesigns.com/



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dizlwizl

May I ask where you purchased your ring? I like!!


Freemason Connect Mobile

My brothers the website is masonicrings.com. They have a variety of rings at affordable prices and shipping to master masons is free. Everyone has to check it out 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## JGMarto PM

Here is mine

Joe Martoccio PM - 32Âº
Lodge #327
Royal Arch Chapter 177
Valley of Bloomsburg Caldwell Consistory
Pennsylvania


----------



## LarryMcBrideJr

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dizlwizl

Hey! Nice ring! I have one like it. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## nwendele




----------



## stuntman98

My next ring!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## stuntman98

Shaq's Ring...........HUGE

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782

@LarryMcBrideJr
I have that same ring, hah. However, mine is black in the middle behind the S&C. I sold a similar one to another Brother on this forum as well. It's a beast of a ring, isn't it? hah


----------



## stuntman98

It sure is

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## LarryMcBrideJr

@Crono782 is sure is that ring is all there. I really like it


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357

dfreybur said:


> Many jurisdictions do not allow wearing the S&C until a MM.  Not that there's any way to enforce the rule in most cases.  There's an EA symbol that can be worn - I've seen it as a lapel pin.  There's the way the S&C are displayed in the FC degree - I've only seen that carved into the sides of a lodge altar once.



Yes, in fact, I have an EA and FC lapel. My Master Mason degree is tomorrow morning! 

Fellowcraft from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357

stuntman98 said:


> My next ring!
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Congrats, worshipful!

Fellowcraft from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## Tx4ever

My ring that my wife had custom made for me .


----------



## Bro_Carl

My cheap ring.  It's tungsten so it can take a beating


Br Carl
Morning Star #47
Seymour, CT


----------



## Bro_Carl

Having trouble posting pics


Br Carl
Morning Star #47
Seymour, CT


----------



## stuntman98

My current ring

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mac

This is my custom ring from MasonicRings.com.  They did a great job.  Looking forward to ordering a Past Master and/or Templar ring soon.  The opposite shoulder of this particular ring has the Shrine crest.


----------



## JGMarto PM

Very nice Mac

Joe Martoccio PM 32Âº
Lodge #327 Hazleton
Caldwell Consistory Valley of Bloomsburg
Tamaqua Royal Arch Chapter #177
Pennsylvania


----------



## merchantmarine

Nice rings


Mike Littlefield 
St. John's # 1
Portsmouth RI 
"Lead from the front, not the rear"


----------



## Heart of Stone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Here is my other ring 




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## baruchhc

Here's my ring. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AdQuadratum




----------



## Star Mztyk

I got my ring from a family friend who died 3 months before receiving his 70 year pin. It is simple and has cornflowers on each side.  It is very crude and ancient and something any other metaphysical maggot would eat dead crap for... or was that die and eat crap for.....oh well....maybe the ring carries a residual dementia...in its HISTORY of All-Knowing.

 I am old enough to be excused to that I can display it later......I forget how to post pics and CRAP!


----------



## Star Mztyk




----------



## AnthonyPomilia357

Master Mason from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## MarkR

Here are the four rings I have and wear on a somewhat rotating basis.  From left to right, a fairly generic ring (but my main "go-to" because of how clearly identifiable it is) from Gordon's Masonic Rings.  My custom Lodge ring, also from Gordon.  An artistic sterling silver ring I got on eBay, and my Scottish Rite ring I got from my Valley when I received the 14°.


----------



## ARizo1011

baruchhc said:


> Here's my ring.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile




Wow that is beautiful!!!!! I feel that your ring is a part of you. It shows personality due to the fact that everyone's ring can be custom made to fit the route they've taken in Masonry.  


Freemasonry


----------



## towerbuilder7

I AGREE, YOUNG FELLOW............You can view it from your Jewelry Box, and for NOW, work on your Memory Work........the DEGREE WORK AND BONDS YOU SHOULD BE FORMING WITH BROTHERS IN YOUR LODGE ARE WHAT ACTUALLY GIVE THE RING ITS DEEPER MEANING FOR THOSE OF US WHO ARE MASTER MASONS...............Anyone can go buy a book or piece of Jewelry, but what sets us apart from the Common Man, is the fact that we make the sacrifices necessary to enter the door and proceed up that winding staircase...........When it's time, pull it back out, and wear it with the pride of having completed all of your proficiency work, Ritual Work, and EARNED THE RIGHT TO WEAR IT.......................GOOD LUCK............BRO JONES


----------



## Roy Vance

These are my rings. The one on the left was presented to me when I was "Raised to the Sublime Degree of a Master Mason" by my younger brother who is a Brother in the lodge, who, by the way, is the Brother I got my petition from. The ring on the right I had custom made by masonicshop.com. I wear both of them all of the time. The only time I take them off is when I am using large tools like shovels or post hole diggers, etc...:thumbup1:


----------



## Brother Norman Torres

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## baruchhc

Thanks Bro. Jones, for your advise, but I've been a MM for a little over 20 years. Last Christmas my parents sent me the ring in the picture in the jewelry box as a surprise gift. It's a rather unique design   and I wanted to share it with you fine Brethren.  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## brother josh

Hey brothers how do u start a forum or topic discussin on hear also my ring


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AdQuadratum




----------



## JonBoy

My brothers. I have been a master mason since January 1st. When I put on my Masonic ring. This is what it reminds me of, as an EA I was on the ground floor where I took upon myself an obligation. As a FC I took upon myself an obligation in the middle chamber. As a master mason, I took upon myself the masters obligation. Where I will not say if you are a master you know where. It reminds that I am still until the day I die I am under those obligations. It reminds me to be truthful even when it hurts. It also reminds me that I am a proud Texas Mason. And many other things I hope y'all understand this if you want to know more please don't hesitate to me message me. Thanks 


Bro. Jonathan


----------



## brother josh

Ok now that u figured this thing out indeed when I put on my ring it reminds me of the obligations I took but it also reminds me I represent more than just me I represent you tgat lodge in Cali the one in Texas the one in India the brothers who's 90 the brother who just got raised the one that is thinking of filling out that petition George Washington and Ben Franklin maybe even Thomas Jefferson ( that's an issue for a later date my point is I feel pride and ALOT of responsibility thanx brothers so mote it be travel light


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JonBoy

Thomas Jefferson was against masonry. I agree it also should remind me to remember all brethren who have gone this way before me. From George Washington to present and even before them



Bro. Jonathan


----------



## Monsignor

Here is mine... made with 1940's Birdseye turquoise in a 10 carat ring with the plumb and trowel adorning the sides.  No family history for this piece - was just looking for something unique. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AdQuadratum

THiS little LI/G\HT OF MINE


----------



## SquareOne

my little ring. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## SquareOne

That ring looks familiar:thumbup1:


----------



## Bro. Vincent

I'm still looking for one lol. I gotta find something I like...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Monsignor

Bro. Vincent said:


> I'm still looking for one lol. I gotta find something I like...
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



I was lucky to finding on eBay after checking frequently and being a little patient. Good luck in your search! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Sherwin325

Hi...i am sherwin of jose p. laurel lodge #325, situated at batangas city, philippines, it is my first time to write here....


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dbenton414

Here is mine 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Monsignor said:


> I was lucky to finding on eBay after checking frequently and being a little patient. Good luck in your search!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


That is a great Idea although I don't remember my ring size from when I got married 10 yerars ago.


----------



## dbenton414

So out of curiosity... What hand do you guys wear your ring on. I wear mine on the left hand wedding finger as I am not married, yet. I will be switching to right hand ring finger afterwards. 
How about you guys?


D. Benton
Junior Steward
Fountain City Lodge #757


----------



## crono782

I'm married so right ring finger. I have another ring that only fits on my middle finger, but I can't bring myself to wear it. Just looks awkward. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## LittleHunter

I was told right hand middle finger was traditional but I have My grandfather's ring. It fits on my ring finger so I wear it there.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dbenton414

Interesting I've never heard a tradition place to wear it. Neat.


D. Benton
Junior Steward
Fountain City Lodge #757


----------



## Monsignor

Bro. Vincent said:


> That is a great Idea although I don't remember my ring size from when I got married 10 yerars ago.



You can get your ring size checked at any mall jeweler or jeweler in general.  As far as eBay - try and get a ring within 1 to 1.5 sizes of your own then take it to a jeweler to get properly sized. Inexpensive and pretty quick.  As an aside if you buy a 10K ring you need to find a jeweler that has the proper machine for this!! Some sort of laser thing...


----------



## Monsignor

I wear mine on my right hand ring finger. Wedding band on my left hand.

Never heard of a ring traditionally worn on the middle finger... interesting.

The rumor back in the day (before deeper medical knowledge and science) was that there was a vein in the ring fingers leading straight to the heart hence a ring on that finger would have a direct path to the heart.  Nice thought however medically inaccurate.


----------



## dbenton414

Really neat piece of history 


D. Benton
Junior Steward
Fountain City Lodge #757


----------



## crono782

Also beware if you buy a stainless steel ring. They often cannot (or jeweler a will not) resize them. Mine thankfully fits, but it's one size for life. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Monsignor

crono782 said:


> Also beware if you buy a stainless steel ring. They often cannot (or jeweler a will not) resize them. Mine thankfully fits, but it's one size for life.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Good point.  Same holds true for Tungsten Carbide and other super hard elements.


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Monsignor said:


> You can get your ring size checked at any mall jeweler or jeweler in general.  As far as eBay - try and get a ring within 1 to 1.5 sizes of your own then take it to a jeweler to get properly sized. Inexpensive and pretty quick.  As an aside if you buy a 10K ring you need to find a jeweler that has the proper machine for this!! Some sort of laser thing...



Thanks for the Headsup, great info!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cemab4y

I do a lot of international work. I prefer to wear my stainless steel ring, when I am deployed to Afghanistan. I also have a steel wedding ring that I wear overseas. I have my Grandfather's diamond heirloom ring locked up in the safe back home. Don't want to take a chance losing it.


----------



## dfreybur

Monsignor said:


> Good point.  Same holds true for Tungsten Carbide and other super hard elements.



Stainless steel is too strong to be resized using regular jewelers tools.  The force necessary to resize it would destroy any decoration.

Tungsten is too hard.  The force necessary to resize it would cause it to fracture.  Tungsten carbide would shatter.


----------



## crono782

Lol my wedding ring is tungsten carbide and my MM ring is stainless. I hope my fingers don't swell!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Dow Mathis

Just in case anybody is interested in getting an antique or vintage ring, my cousins have an ebay store that they've been running since they were both in high school, and they handle only vintage and estate jewelry.  Here's a link to their blue lodge ring selection:

*Wilson Brothers Vintage & Estate Jewelry*

Oh, and here's my ring. As you can see, it isn't from my cousin's store.  It's from *Gordon Spurlock's Masonic Rings*.  Gordon makes GREAT rings, and they're very reasonably priced.




By the way, if you DO order from my cousins, please tell them that I sent them to you.  If they don't remember me (not surprising, since they live half-way across the country and I haven't seen them since they were little boogers), tell them that I'm their mom's cousin.  Maybe it'll reap fruit for me in the future.


----------



## Scorpionlawz

I was chastised for wearing my ring with the compasses facing in.  Each brother has his own reason.  I've heard various opinions, but none make me want to put it on either hand, nor either way. Depends on how I feel that day.  


Bro. Junior A. Knight 
Chicopee Lodge
GL Massachusetts AF&AM


----------



## Roy Vance

Scorpionlawz said:


> I was chastised for wearing my ring with the compasses facing in. Each brother has his own reason. I've heard various opinions, but none make me want to put it on either hand, nor either way. Depends on how I feel that day.
> 
> 
> Bro. Junior A. Knight
> Chicopee Lodge
> GL Massachusetts AF&AM



Some say you are to wear it with the Compasses "points out", so others can see that you are a Master Mason when they see your ring. Some say wear it with the Compasses "points in", so, when you look at your ring, you will remember the tenets of Freemasonry. I personally wear mine on my left hand with the Compasses "points out". I sometimes get asked if I am married to the Lodge. I just tell them, patiently, that I am not married, so it doesn't really matter what finger I wear my ring on. All that being said, or written, I suppose it is just a matter of personal preference, after all.


----------



## dbenton414

I too wear mine on the left hand. As for direction... I look at the old signet rings wore by masons of old, you would wear with the compasses facing away so you could stamp correctly. So, I wear mine in that fashion


D. Benton
Junior Steward
Fountain City Lodge #757


----------



## Starr

I have a way to go before getting a ring (only an EA right now will worked turned in), but I do have a question for everyone.  What are your views on a ring with a G vs. a ring without?  I know the G is normal to see in the United States and without in Europe. Who has seen what and thoughts?  

Thank you 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dbenton414

I like without and plan on ordering a signet ring without. Mainly cause the g would be reversed. But I do personally like without


D. Benton
Junior Steward
Fountain City Lodge #757


----------



## MarkR

Starr said:


> I have a way to go before getting a ring (only an EA right now will worked turned in), but I do have a question for everyone.  What are your views on a ring with a G vs. a ring without?  I know the G is normal to see in the United States and without in Europe. Who has seen what and thoughts?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


Scotland also uses the G.


----------



## j_gimpy

Personally, I like the G. Either way you interpret it, as standing for God or Geometry, it's a beautiful symbol. 



Entered Apprentice Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## dfreybur

Starr said:


> I have a way to go before getting a ring (only an EA right now will worked turned in), but I do have a question for everyone.  What are your views on a ring with a G vs. a ring without?  I know the G is normal to see in the United States and without in Europe. Who has seen what and thoughts?



My jurisdiction uses the G so my MM ring has the G.  I've seen a UK friend's ring and it doesn't have the G.  I didn't give any thought beyond going with my own jurisdiction's tradition.

My jurisdictions use slightly different PM symbols so I now have two different PM rings one with each design.   My California PM ring has a quadrant and square with a sunburst in the center the same as my PM apron.  My Illinois PM ring as a quadrant, square, compass with a G in the center.  In both cases I didn't think past those being the designs available in those places.


----------



## Starr

j_gimpy said:


> Personally, I like the G. Either way you interpret it, as standing for God or Geometry, it's a beautiful symbol.
> 
> 
> 
> Entered Apprentice Mason
> Phoenix Lodge #154
> Sumner, Washington



I understand the idea of G, standing for God or Geometry. Although some would say God and/or Geometry do not start with G in every religion or language. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## j_gimpy

Starr said:


> I understand the idea of G, standing for God or Geometry. Although some would say God and/or Geometry do not start with G in every religion or language.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Hm I didn't think of that. Good point. 



Entered Apprentice Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## Starr

dfreybur said:


> My jurisdiction uses the G so my MM ring has the G.  I've seen a UK friend's ring and it doesn't have the G.  I didn't give any thought beyond going with my own jurisdiction's tradition.
> 
> My jurisdictions use slightly different PM symbols so I now have two different PM rings one with each design.   My California PM ring has a quadrant and square with a sunburst in the center the same as my PM apron.  My Illinois PM ring as a quadrant, square, compass with a G in the center.  In both cases I didn't think past those being the designs available in those places.



I think I agree with the idea of following your jurisdiction. This would seem to be the proper choice.  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DDWW

My custom ring made for Michigan MM's 20 years ago has shrunk!

My new goal sinse retiring this year is to get rid of those extra #'s so it will fit again.

already down 8 sinse Febuary. 

DDWW


----------



## BigBill777

The G for me was the only thing that made me want to get involved with the craft. The representations of God was the most important thing for me.

BigBill


----------



## appzdude

Not only should the ring not be worn but your avatar should not be the MM S & C either.

SD, Buda Lodge #800, Buda, TX


----------



## crono782

In regards to with or without the "G", I would follow the norm of your jurisdiction.
Apparently, in some countries there are EA/FC rings that it's cool to wear, but it's still not kosher here. Likewise what Bro Doug said about the PM symbol. While it might be more stylish in one jurisdiction than the other, it is not quite proper to wear another one's symbol. Thus is my view of the "G". I view it as less reverent (to your jurisdiction) not wear your own's usage of it.


----------



## Mason653

Brethren, I am a FC soon to receive my MM. I inherited my grandfathers MM ring. All of brothers at lodge don't mind if I wear it. The WM even told me "wear it, it's your grandfathers, if anyone ask just tell them it's your grandfathers ring and you are FC." 

I also have his PHA ritual books. 

What are your opinions on it? 

Yours Truly 357 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Dow Mathis

appzdude said:


> Not only should the ring not be worn but your avatar should not be the MM S & C either.
> 
> SD, Buda Lodge #800, Buda, TX



Who are you talking to, appzdude?  Just curious, as I don't see anything posted recently that looks out of line.


----------



## Dow Mathis

Mason653 said:


> Brethren, I am a FC soon to receive my MM. I inherited my grandfathers MM ring. All of brothers at lodge don't mind if I wear it. The WM even told me "wear it, it's your grandfathers, if anyone ask just tell them it's your grandfathers ring and you are FC."
> 
> I also have his PHA ritual books.
> 
> What are your opinions on it?



Mason653,

I can only offer you the advice that was passed along to me after being initiated:



> If you've got a masonic ring, then you probably want to hold off wearing it until you've been raised.  Likewise with masonic stickers, license plates, pins, etc.  We know you're proud to be a mason.  That's not the issue.  The issue is the potential problems it could cause.  Let's say that you walk up to two Master Masons, and they're talking about something in the master's degree.  They see your ring and assume that you're a master as well, and keep right on with their conversation.  That could cause them to share some information with you that you're not meant to have yet, which would be an embarrassment to them when they find out.  That knowledge could also potentially cheapen your experience when you're raised, and nobody wants that to happen.



Now I'll add a little something to what I was told.  In addition to what you read above, wearing the symbol of a Master Mason when you aren't one (even though you do it to honor your grandfather's memory), could call into question your motives and your honesty, as you'd be  inadvertently passing yourself off as something that you're not.  Ours  is an honorable organization, and honesty and honor are of the utmost  value.

On the other side of that coin, let's say that you're wearing that ring, and someone who wants to become a mason sees it and starts asking you about masonry.  You're a fellowcraft, not a master, and as such, probably won't have the answers to his questions.  That isn't fair to him as a potential candidate, nor is it fair to your lodge, which will have been represented in a less than knowledgeable light.  I was raised three years ago, and I'm not even close to having all of the answers.  I doubt that I ever will.  We owe it to the masons of tomorrow to be as knowledgeable as possible when those men come to us for answers.  We also owe it to the fraternity to know which questions can and which cannot be answered to those outside the craft.  To save face for yourself and the fraternity, don't walk around looking like something that you aren't yet.

Leave the ring at home for now.  You've got the rest of your life to wear it once you've been raised to the sublime degree of a Master Mason.


----------



## crono782

Ill say kinda what I said before: suppose my grandfather was a major in the army yet I am only a PFC. It does me proud to wear his majors stripes and regalia. Would other majors take offense?

Of course the above is hypothetical, but you get the idea. Wearing what you have not earned, does a disservice to you and others. You will get there soon. Don't rush it. Show respect to the ring as a symbol, not as an accessory. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro Mervold

He is well on his way to being a MM and my view would be he asked his fellow brothers if it would be ok and that shows character and respect secondly he is not pretending to be a MM so it's not being dishonest if someone asks say your a FC no big deal he is a brother and apart of this fraternity. If I got a ring pasted down I would wear it whether I was a mason or not because that would be special experience on a personal level. This is my opinion and will certainly differ from other people's and that's ok


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur

crono782 said:


> Apparently, in some countries there are EA/FC rings that it's cool to wear, but it's still not kosher here.



I've never seen an EA rings (yet) but I have seen an EA lapel pin.  It's okay to wear in at least Illinois - Only wear symbols of the degrees you are qualified for.

It is interesting that some jurisdictions don't allow that.


----------



## MarkR

Back to the topic of the G, The Journal of the Masonic Society, Issue #18, had a very good article on the symbolism of the "G" that might help you decide.


----------



## dew_time

I would like to order a ring now to wear once I am a MM, I have seen two that strike my fancy. One has a compass, square, pillars and a skull and cross bones in the center of all that. The other is simply the compass, square and a skull in place of where the G normally is. My question is, are these acceptable representations of he craft?

Doug Jewell
Entered Apprentice
Reynoldsburg  #340
Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM


----------



## Dow Mathis

MarkR said:


> Back to the topic of the G, The Journal of the Masonic Society, Issue #18, had a very good article on the symbolism of the "G" that might help you decide.


Mark,

Any chance you could provide a synopsis of this article?  I'm not a subscriber, and I'm sure that others here aren't either and would welcome a "cliff's notes" look at it.

Thanks,
Dow


----------



## Mason653

dew_time said:


> I would like to order a ring now to wear once I am a MM, I have seen two that strike my fancy. One has a compass, square, pillars and a skull and cross bones in the center of all that. The other is simply the compass, square and a skull in place of where the G normally is. My question is, are these acceptable representations of he craft?
> 
> Doug Jewell
> Entered Apprentice
> Reynoldsburg  #340
> Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM



Yes it's acceptable.


Your Brother 357

Fontana Lodge #653 FC
IOOF Lodge #345 - Vice Grand

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother_Steve

dfreybur said:


> I've never seen an EA rings (yet) but I have seen an EA lapel pin.  It's okay to wear in at least Illinois - Only wear symbols of the degrees you are qualified for.
> 
> It is interesting that some jurisdictions don't allow that.


I would say for the US jurisdictions that the time from initiation to master is fast enough to not warrant a ring. Also, the countries that open on the 1st probably collect dues from and provide cards for EA's and FC's. The ability to prove regularity that comes along with the ring is there. Here in New Jersey we open in the third degree and I'm guessing most of the states do same because an EA or FC, while are considered members of the lodge, are not card carrying members. They cannot prove regularity or provide lawful masonic information to prove their affiliation nor can they rightfully examine another mason without asking mine for yours.


----------



## cemab4y

The ring you describe is perfectly acceptable. If you travel overseas, particularly in Europe, you will see the skull and crossbones more frequently (in masonic context). If you purchase a ring (or other Masonic bling) from a reputable site, you can be certain that the items are "acceptable". If you are not 100% certain, check with your lodge and/or Grand Lodge. (BTW- I lived in Reynoldsburg in 1990, when I worked at DCSC).


----------



## perryel

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Billy Jones

The one on the right is my everyday ring. The other was my great grandfathers he bought it the day my grandfather was born in 26. When he passed it was given to my grandfather when he passed it was given to my uncle who came from Texas to Mississippi to give it to me the night I was raised


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## solomon1979

What is the difference between a red ring and a blue one? 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Monsignor

Billy Jones said:


> View attachment 3282
> 
> The one on the right is my everyday ring. The other was my great grandfathers he bought it the day my grandfather was born in 26. When he passed it was given to my grandfather when he passed it was given to my uncle who came from Texas to Mississippi to give it to me the night I was raised



I really like the look of your 'daily' ring. Can you tell me more about it? Where it's from? I am looking for a 'cigar band' style ring but don't like the ones that are all enameled.

Thanks!


----------



## Billy Jones

Sadly to say I really can't tell to much about it. I bought it off of eBay for about $50 or so


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Monsignor

Billy Jones said:


> Sadly to say I really can't tell to much about it. I bought it off of eBay for about $50 or so



Gotcha... that's where I got mine, too.  Looking for a daily wear one like yours. Am wearing mine daily but it is a bit fragile (from 1940's) and I am worried about cracking the stone... Thanks though!


----------



## BroJordan

If you're looking for a good starter ring once you're raised, I suggest gordonsmasonicrings.com 

He's a retired brother that spends his free time hand crafting rings with repurposed steel bolts. All of his rings are $105 after all taxes and shipping. I've spoken to him on the phone and he's a great guy. 

Some of his rings are very simple like mine, while others are very ornate. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## marty15chris

I solved the "compass in compass out" question with this ring. Since the emblem is repeated all around the band t doesn't matter which way I put it on. I will say I wish I went with the unfinished silver color. The black finish is wearing off. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## millwoodj

The side have the plumb and the  trowel. I don't wear mine every single day because I work in a lab and have to wear gloves, and I don't want it in my pocket where it can get damaged. I wear it every chance I get though. It humbles me and makes me proud at the same time when I look at it.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## kaveman

I purchased my ring on eBay I'm quite satisfied with the ring


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## barofdeath

I've been told when I was young that Prince Hall wear red rings. But I've seen many other mm wearing them. I take it the color usnt relevant? 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Billy Jones

I agree brother! From talking to a few PHA brothers it denotes a difference in the blue lodge and and YR but I know for us it's just a preference like I prefer blue cause it my favorite color and its a Masonic color but like I said be for mine ring is very old and has been passed 4 generations of mason it is very special to me and I hope to one day pass it to my stepson, nephew or step grandson 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## barofdeath

Mine was my grandfather's, then my dad's and now mine. I'll hopefully give it to my son Sawyer one day. I'll post a pic if I can figure it out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## perryel

The Color Red is historically significant for Early Africans in the Americas.  It is the color of the Yoruba Orisha, Shango - The Protector/Warrior.  The initiation experience of his society is widely believed to have been the only one of its type to survive the middle passage.  As such, it formed the basis for all initiatory societies in the Americas where Africans were carried during enslavement.  Adherents to this worldview believed that the prosperity of Shango's reign would be passed to them through various talisman, amulets, etc depicting his likeness and essence.  The Color Red was often observed as being one of these items.

Not sure if anyone can document the link between Prince Hall and this worldview, however, the period of his life certainly places him at the appropriate historical moment.


----------



## perryel

My Blue Lodge Ring - Square & Compasses upon the G upon the VSL.

My 14 Degree Ring from AASR.

My Shrine Ring.  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

cemab4y said:


> The ring you describe is perfectly acceptable. If you travel overseas, particularly in Europe, you will see the skull and crossbones more frequently (in masonic context). If you purchase a ring (or other Masonic bling) from a reputable site, you can be certain that the items are "acceptable". If you are not 100% certain, check with your lodge and/or Grand Lodge. (BTW- I lived in Reynoldsburg in 1990, when I worked at DCSC).



Brother... I'm sorry I didn't see his post earlier. Seems its a small world! My sister also worked at dcsc. Maybe you two know of each other.

Doug Jewell
Entered Apprentice
Reynoldsburg  #340
Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM


----------



## dew_time

perryel said:


> The Color Red is historically significant for Early Africans in the Americas.  It is the color of the Yoruba Orisha, Shango - The Protector/Warrior.  The initiation experience of his society is widely believed to have been the only one of its type to survive the middle passage.  As such, it formed the basis for all initiatory societies in the Americas where Africans were carried during enslavement.  Adherents to this worldview believed that the prosperity of Shango's reign would be passed to them through various talisman, amulets, etc depicting his likeness and essence.  The Color Red was often observed as being one of these items.
> 
> Not sure if anyone can document the link between Prince Hall and this worldview, however, the period of his life certainly places him at the appropriate historical moment.



This is excellent information. While I was on vacation a few weeks ago we stopped in jewelry store and I was browsing masonic rings. I really liked the red one but something told me that it wasn't for me or my lodge. I was going to ask someone at my lodge but we have gone dark for the summer and most of my local brethren are on vacations. Thank you, now I know this ring truly isn't representative of me.

Doug Jewell
Entered Apprentice
Reynoldsburg  #340
Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM


----------



## barofdeath

I've definitely seen a few masons wearing red rings. I guess it's just a personal preference to some men. Like I said, I was always told red was respected and worn by ph only.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

barofdeath said:


> I've definitely seen a few masons wearing red rings. I guess it's just a personal preference to some men. Like I said, I was always told red was respected and worn by ph only.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



It looks cool but I can respect that its a PH thing.

Doug Jewell
Entered Apprentice
Reynoldsburg  #340
Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM


----------



## LittleHunter

It's not exclusively a PH thing. I have my grandfather's ring, it's red. We belong to "mainstream" or "white" Masonry (we need better lingo, that all sounds so pre-civil rights era and so racist). Anyway, my grandfather is no longer around for me to ask him why he chose a red ring.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## barofdeath

Yeah, that's kind of why I figured it was personal preference.  Mine is blue, it was my grandfathers also. If it was rsd, I'd still wear it to honor him. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## barofdeath

My masonic ring. It was my grandfathers.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## mkmulin

I got a custom ring made; it's not the traditional S&C. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## SteveR

There are some beautiful rings on here. I've got a question, Brethren. Has any Brother gotten a ring tattooed on his finger? I've actually considered doing this, and if any Brother has...would love to see some pics of it!


----------



## Vikti

I just got my ring the other day.  Seeing as we're on the subject of rings, my wife is joining the OES next month and I'm wanting to get her either a ring or necklace and was hoping if a brother might be able to recommend a vendor that has something that doesn't look cheap (I've seen a lot of rings that look nice but the enameling for the star looks a little sloppy) nor cost me one or more house payments worth of cash.  And said wife might kill me if I get her the one I'd like her to have and the preservation of life is winning out right now.

Take care brothers.

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC

This ring belonged to a Brother who was Raised in '39, and while I know  his Masonic history, I don't know the history of the ring. I purchased  it in '08.


----------



## jwhoff

barofdeath said:


> I've definitely seen a few masons wearing red rings. I guess it's just a personal preference to some men. Like I said, I was always told red was respected and worn by ph only.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


I wear the masonic ring my father purchased in 1951, four months before my birth.  It is red.  The belief that this is Prince Hall is mistaken.  Nor do I believe it to be emblematical of Scottish Rite (first three degrees) masonry.  My father was raised in a blue lodge in Crowley, Louisiana.  Not sure, but personal preference is more probable.  I've seen blue, red, black, silver, and gold rings upon the hands of brethren from various jurisdictions through the years.


----------



## FlBrother324

Vikti said:


> I just got my ring the other day.  Seeing as we're on the subject of rings, my wife is joining the OES next month and I'm wanting to get her either a ring or necklace and was hoping if a brother might be able to recommend a vendor that has something that doesn't look cheap (I've seen a lot of rings that look nice but the enameling for the star looks a little sloppy) nor cost me one or more house payments worth of cash.  And said wife might kill me if I get her the one I'd like her to have and the preservation of life is winning out right now.
> 
> Take care brothers.
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



I have purchased several Masonic rings on eBay, with very good deals. I also purchased my wife's OES ring and other Masonic items through eBay. 

You can get some really great deals there if you watch for the end time and slide in a bid just before it closes.

Make sure you Read, read, and re-read the item description before bidding, the pictures don't always show problems with items.

Best of luck Brother, hope it all works for you.


----------



## MarkR

trysquare said:


> This ring belonged to a Brother who was Raised in '39, and while I know  his Masonic history, I don't know the history of the ring. I purchased  it in '08.
> 
> View attachment 3423


I would say that's a Masonic Firefighter's ring.


----------



## marty15chris

I was all set to get a finger tattoo on my ring finger. I have to take my ring off on occasion when I work so I liked the idea of having a finger tattoo that my ring would cover but then would be easier seen with the ring off. The tattoo artist I talked to said the the work I wanted was too small and would blend into a big dot. Guess I'm going to have to get a bigger ring so I can cover a bigger tattoo or think of something else. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## BigDre357

This ring stays in a velvet bag in my safe patiently waiting for the day I can wear it which will hopefully be soon 

SMIB /G\


----------



## BigDre357

My daily Light the medallion is hand made I have never seen another one the guy has made some similar but not this exact one that I know of View attachment 3427

smib /g\


----------



## Rufus

BigDre357 said:


> the medallion I'd hand made


Wonderful medallion!!!


----------



## Brother JC

MarkR said:


> I would say that's a Masonic Firefighter's ring.


The previous owner was neither firefighter, nor police. Firefighters generally use the cross-shape found on their helmet badges.
I've heard at least one historian claim that the shield represents an 18th-century style Apron, which were closer to this shape.


----------



## BigDre357

trysquare said:


> The previous owner was neither firefighter, nor police. Firefighters generally use the cross-shape found on their helmet badges.
> I've heard at least one historian claim that the shield represents an 18th-century style Apron, which were closer to this shape.



The shield is used for police officers

SMIB /G\


----------



## Rufus

trysquare said:


> I've heard at least one historian claim that the shield represents an 18th-century style Apron, which were closer to this shape.



Here such an apron?


----------



## Brother JC

Rufus said:


> Here such an apron?
> 
> View attachment 3434


Exactly!


----------



## barofdeath

I'd like to hace my ring tattooed on my finger. Unfortunately I have ink on all my fingers already.  If you do it, post a picture!  I'd like to see it.

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Gibson90kb

Inexpensive, subtle, and reminds me to keep square.




Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Blake Bowden

I usually wear this one.

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## txtraveller

This one was my Fathers first and I also have my Grandfathers ring, the band worn thin. I wear mine with the Square and Compass facing me as a constant reminder.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Syxx Williams

Very nice


----------



## Chillimaru

I hav a ?, is there a certain way the emblem is to worn or is it just my personal choice on which way the S&C are pointed, I'm only a month into being a Master Mason and I don't want to get called out on the way I wear my ring!!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## crono782

Chillimaru said:


> I hav a ?, is there a certain way the emblem is to worn or is it just my personal choice on which way the S&C are pointed, I'm only a month into being a Master Mason and I don't want to get called out on the way I wear my ring!!!!]



You'll get many different answers to that question. It really boils down to just choice though. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother_Steve

crono782 said:


> You'll get many different answers to that question. It really boils down to just choice though.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


you could just say you put it on every morning and the gaotu determines which way the S/C points that particular day.


----------



## FlBrother324

Chillimaru said:


> I hav a ?, is there a certain way the emblem is to worn or is it just my personal choice on which way the S&C are pointed, I'm only a month into being a Master Mason and I don't want to get called out on the way I wear my ring!!!!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



Some say you have the S&C facing you: which is to remind you of your obligations. Others say facing away to let others know you are sharing the "Light" with them, and to show them you are a Mason and an upright person of Honor & integrity. 
I've not found one regulation governing how one should wear your ring, except you are to be a Master Mason to wear it. But alas, that is the guidelines set forth for us as Masons, which will not stop other non-masons (not worthy of such honor) from wearing them.
I suggest you do what makes you feel best regarding how it' s worn.


May you be blessed with a glorious day!

Yours, in His service.


----------



## Syxx Williams

My ring I love it to death but its my everyday ring


----------



## DJGurkins

This is my everyday ring for now it is stainless steel.


Cant seem to get pic to upload

I am now using it for my Avitar


----------



## Brother JC

The direction of the ring as I learned it was to hold your hands in the MM way and imagine the S&C the way it was on the altar. When you are Installed in the East, you can turn it, as that is the only place in the Lodge you see the S&C from the other side.


----------



## Chillimaru

I found this inexpensive ring for everyday wear until I make up my mind on what all I want on my custom ring, as I plan on going Scottish and York Rite as well and I don't want individual rings but one that will represent all 3!!!! This one was only $29 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Chillimaru

let's try this one lol


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Chillimaru

Anyways it is just a black stainless steel band with a gold print of S$C's, perfect for everyday use!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## dfreybur

Chillimaru said:


> ... is there a certain way the emblem is to worn or is it just my personal choice on which way the S&C are pointed ...



Ask around if there is a local rule or tradition about it.  If so go with that.  Any local rule will override advice by brothers across the world.

My mother jurisdiction has no rule so I asked if there was a local tradition.  None.  I asked around about non-local traditions and picked one I liked -

Put your hand flat out on a table.  Picture the S&C as your hand was on it the most recent time as an MM.  If the most recent time was taking your obligation it faced one direction.  If the most recent time was giving an obligation it faced the other direction.  I wore my MM ring one way until I had obligated my first brother then the other way until I got my first PM ring.


----------



## whittybarber

Iv always been told by the older brothers if you wear the s&c facing you it means your working on being a better mason. Iv had my ring on and Iv had masons come up and ask me if I was doing ok. They noticed my ring. I replied I'm always working on being a better mason!

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Rufus

BigDre357 said:


> the pictures are not showing up
> 
> SMIB /G\


Yes. not showing:sad:


----------



## Chillimaru

I tried both ways, taking a pic and then trying to upload from my pics, but through out this app I'm seeing pics not uploading so maybe it's not just me!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Chillimaru

Very good advice on all points, Thanks for the advice it is well taken!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Syxx Williams

DJGurkins said:


> This is my everyday ring for now it is stainless steel.
> 
> 
> Cant seem to get pic to upload
> 
> I am now using it for my Avitar



My pic wont upload edither


----------



## Gibson90kb

I feel that if your S&C face you, as in my picture, your light is focused on yourself. If facing away from you, you are finished building yourself and are ready to spread light around you.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## BigDre357

Here is the newest addition to the collection I think it is my favoriteView attachment 3508View attachment 3509


SMIB /G\


----------



## crono782

Nice! Very sharp. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## arMyMedic604

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## DJGurkins

Here is my everyday ring. Being that it is Stainless Steel it should last. Now I am on the hunt for a one for nice occasions.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

DJGurkins said:


> View attachment 3518
> Here is my everyday ring. Being that it is Stainless Steel it should last. Now I am on the hunt for a one for nice occasions.



I like this one. I am curious as to where you found this version, and if they might offer a past master version?


----------



## crono782

Bro. Stewart said:


> I like this one. I am curious as to where you found this version, and if they might offer a past master version?



I wear the same one (except mine is black in the recesses). A few sellers on amazon offer it. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## DJGurkins

Mine is black in the recess also. the flash just lightened it. I also purchased mine on Amazon


----------



## Psychedel V

I'm in Kuwait, and it's so hard/nearly impossible to find one, help?

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Psychedel V said:


> I'm in Kuwait, and it's so hard/nearly impossible to find one, help?
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



Is there no internet access in Kuwait??

My suggestion is to get on the internet and search for "Masonic Rings". Surely you can find a company out there that has a ring style that you like and will deliver it to your address/location in Kuwait?!?


----------



## BigDre357

Psychedel V said:


> I'm in Kuwait, and it's so hard/nearly impossible to find one, help?
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



EBay Brother

SMIB /G\


----------



## Psychedel V

Thanks brothers.

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## BigDre357

crono782 said:


> Nice! Very sharp.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



Thanks Bro

SMIB /G\


----------



## BigDre357

DJGurkins said:


> View attachment 3518
> Here is my everyday ring. Being that it is Stainless Steel it should last. Now I am on the hunt for a one for nice occasions.



I have been eye balling that same ring for over a year but never got it

SMIB /G\


----------



## Tennessee Templar

Ebay all day

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## DJGurkins

Got mine on Amazon. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## crono782

I like it. It's a bit bulky (but not "blocky") and weighty. Has a feeling of machismo to it, hah.


----------



## BigDre357

crono782 said:


> I like it. It's a bit bulky (but not "blocky") and weighty. Has a feeling of machismo to it, hah.



Lol machismo huh I like the big rings because I have huge hands I actually found a site where you can order 100 % custom championship style Masonic ring

SMIB /G\


----------



## DJGurkins

This is a 13 so I need a large ring also. 

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## recondo

this is my  everyday ring jeans a tee but I am looking for one that goes well when I have suit and tie day 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Tennessee Templar

I use my ring finger on my right hand.  My Yod ring on my pointing finger on my right hand. 

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Belcher

what so you think....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oFeKJKoaKc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## barofdeath

Yes it's really a choice.  It's tradition in my family to wear the points towards you ( the G facing uou). My dad said he and my grandfather wore it that way because the ring is there for 2 reasons.1. To identify you to others as a mason, and 2. To remind you of your obligation.  In the end its a choice. Either way you're still a brother! 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jharmon79

*Rings*

I'm a newly Raised master mason and I'm looking to buy my first ring. I know I want either a stainless steel or tungsten ring. Just wanted to get some recommendations and ideas. 

John S. Harmon


----------



## ej6267

*Re: Rings*



jharmon79 said:


> I'm a newly Raised master mason and I'm looking to buy my first ring. I know I want either a stainless steel or tungsten ring. Just wanted to get some recommendations and ideas.
> 
> John S. Harmon



eBay has a lot of good choices at better prices than on Amazon, I've found. I got this one from Br. John Morrow's jemsby store there. I'm a retired deputy sheriff and I wanted an everyday ring that displayed my Masonic pride and the profession that I loved.




Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

I am not really sure how this thread went from Ring Discussion to being off-topic about Racism?? There is plenty of other areas where similar and moderated discussion can be conducted properly. Thanks!

*Please Return Back On Topic!! ALL Other Discussion Have Been Removed!!*

In total, some 30 plus off topic posts have been removed from this thread. This thread is now re-opened for further discussion!


----------



## Brother JC

I was thinking the same thing this morning...


----------



## BigDre357

Bro. Stewart said:


> I am not really sure how this thread went from Ring Discussion to being off-topic about Racism?? There is plenty of other areas where similar and moderated discussion can be conducted properly. Thanks!
> 
> *Please Return Back On Topic!! ALL Other Discussion Have Been Removed!!*
> 
> In total, some 30 plus off topic posts have been removed from this thread. This thread is now re-opened for further discussion!



I was just acknowledging a local brother and a couple of comments between us grew to other comments from other people the conversation was already done

SMIB /G\


----------



## Aeelorty

Etsy has some cool stuff


----------



## barofdeath

Thank yoy bro. Stewart.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Trip

Bringing the subject back. Here is a pic of my first ring my lady got me after I was raised. Not too much bling but it's a start. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## ericmps

I like mine because it isn't too flashy.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## BigDre357

I was thinking about something similar for my wedding band when we get married

SMIB /G\


----------



## Bro. Kenneth Brown

My everyday ring


Bro. Brown
St. Paul Lodge #8


----------



## BroBook

barofdeath said:


> Yes it's really a choice.  It's tradition in my family to wear the points towards you ( the G facing uou). My dad said he and my grandfather wore it that way because the ring is there for 2 reasons.1. To identify you to others as a mason, and 2. To remind you of your obligation.  In the end its a choice. Either way you're still a brother!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD






My Freemasonry HD


----------



## BroBook

barofdeath said:


> Yes it's really a choice.  It's tradition in my family to wear the points towards you ( the G facing uou). My dad said he and my grandfather wore it that way because the ring is there for 2 reasons.1. To identify you to others as a mason, and 2. To remind you of your obligation.  In the end its a choice. Either way you're still a brother!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



I like that


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## j_gimpy

Unfortunately, my grandfather has gotten rid of all his Masonic jewelry, so this is the ring I'm going to get when I can afford it. It's from Gordon's Masonic Rings: 




Master Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## Brother_Steve

Lawton1981 said:


> What figure do most people use? Ring finger or pinky. I was contemplating on switching my ring to my pinky
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


I don't have my masonic bible at work to reference but I do remember an explanation that your left ring finger is connected to your heart and your right ring finger is connected to your soul. There is more to it but it is escaping me right now.

@j_gimpy I like that ring.

I was looking at this one from jemsbyjem






My current ring is this but the working tools do not stand out at all. You cannot see them unless you look right at the ring and up close. The image on the site is very misleading.


----------



## cemab4y

I have seen the points facing in, primarily in northern states. In southern states, most men wear the ring with the points facing out. I believe that the direction of the man is more important than the direction of the ring.


----------



## BigDre357

Just received the call last night and If the Lord willing and nothing happens between now and December 7, 2013 this will be my next daily wear purchase and I can't wait View attachment 3610

SMIB /G\


----------



## crono782

Heading into the SR eh? I've seen that ring before. It's pretty nice. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## BigDre357

Yeah bro I am excited I actually passed up the opportunity to get it once before due to the treatment of some of my Caucasian brothers.... we were under a different grand body at that time things are way different now

SMIB /G\


----------



## brother josh

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## brother josh

SquareOne said:


> View attachment 3161my little ring.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Little I think not i just got tgat ring it's massive 


My Freemasonry


----------



## poweredbylight

Hello Brothers.

Both of my rings. 
The "raw" steel/beaten ring I found on etsy.com, it is claimed to be old and vintage, but I cannot confirm or deny that. I don't mind that one taking a little bit of abuse. 
The gold ring I found at a local jeweler, and given the build and condition it seems to be from the 50's or 60's. It was picked up at an estate sale by the jeweler, so I'm assuming it was worn for years by a mason. 

It's cool knowing that you're taking a ring from a fallen brother, and whoever he is, carrying it onto the next generation. It certainly gives it more meaning when wearing in my opinion. 

I hope to pick up a "cheap" steel, titanium, or tungsten band with a more discreet square and compass in the future, for general purposes.


----------



## broglover79

Greetings Bro Ben  A
I am a brother who is cautious. I am interested in what u said about a book you mentioned. When you get this  can you inbox me the info or I can inbox you my number .


My Freemasonry


----------



## amhdive

I have two: one for day to day wear and the other for events/lodge. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## usmcvet

tbcrisler said:


> Brothers,
> I know this may be a little off subject but
> How should one show the S&C?
> So You can see it or Non-Masons can see it? I have not read or heard anyone talk about how it show be shown.
> I have been wearing mine so that Non-Masons can see the S&C...
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



I say its your ring wear it the way you want. In college I was told to wear the school name, Norwich, so I could read it until graduation. I was then told to turn it out so others could read it. Lots of Masonic ties to Norwich. But people know what it is either way you wear it. Find what you like and run with it.


----------



## NavyMM




----------



## Bro Darren

I brought this one off eBay and it is sitting in my bed side draw until the appropriate time as to when I'm raised as a MM. 

I like it as it's simple and not too flashy, just like me 


My Freemasonry


----------



## brother josh

D4rr3n said:


> View attachment 3734
> 
> I brought this one off eBay and it is sitting in my bed side draw until the appropriate time as to when I'm raised as a MM.
> 
> I like it as it's simple and not too flashy, just like me
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Nice hope u wear it with pride I'm sure you will


My Freemasonry


----------



## jrmorgan919

My Freemasonry


----------



## Browncoat

Is it okay to *purchase* your ring before becoming a Master Mason? I realize it's inappropriate to *wear* something that hasn't been earned yet, but...I just stumbled upon a heck of a deal on eBay. It would be a shame to pass it up. Very sharp looking ring, and it gives me something to look forward to!


----------



## crono782

Sure no harm in buying it. Like you said, can't wear it yet though. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Lowcarbjc

This is one I have my eye on for one day once I'm raised. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bridge2light

The late father-in-laws ring from the old Country.....


----------



## brother josh

Bridge to light that is so cool 

SMIB


My Freemasonry


----------



## BigDre357

Bridge2light said:


> The late father-in-laws ring from the old Country.....
> View attachment 3742



Very nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Bill Rose

nice


----------



## Browncoat

I'm not a MM yet, but when I am, I hope to wear my ring all the time. 

I say "hope" because I'm not a huge fan of wearing jewelry. I'm allergic to nickel, which is found in most jewelry, and gold especially is out of the question for me. Discovered that in high school when I ordered a very customized class ring and could never wear it. My wedding band is stainless steel, and even it bothers me on occasion. That said, my choice in Masonic rings is more limited, but I have still found a lot of styles that I like. In fact, I've narrowed it down to three sterling silver rings:



1. I like this one a lot. It has a very classic look, and the black makes the symbols really stand out. My only concerns with this one are the black wearing off over time, and the level symbol could be misidentified as...well, something else. There is a trowel symbol on the other side. About $200.




2. This one is similar, but more subdued. Trowel on one side, 3 pillars on the other. About $200. This is the one I'm leaning towards. No black to wear off, and no custom text, so it is something I could pass on to my son someday.




3. And finally, this one...which is about $300. The increased cost is because you can customize the text with your own lodge name and #.


----------



## crono782

All pretty sharp. Not a fan of #3, by that's just because I don't like lettering on rings. Oh just a quick detail, on #2, that's also a level, not pillars, just looks different. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## amhdive

I like the color and look of #3 but I agree the lettering detracts from it so I would have to say #1. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Pscyclepath

I have a nice little signet ring, purchased a few months after I was raised, but what I wear on a routine basis these days is my 14th Degree ring...  plain, simple, classy, and with a little story behind it  ;-)


----------



## BrinkJ

Just a couple I've had my eye on buying from

www.gordonsmasonicrings.com


Bro John
MM, Elmore Lodge #30

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason

@psycyclepath

Bro. Where can I get a 14th degree ring? I got one when I went the through the degrees. I'd ideally like to have a Scottish rite ring. Any suggestions? 


"Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


----------



## MarkR

Txmason said:


> @psycyclepath
> 
> Bro. Where can I get a 14th degree ring? I got one when I went the through the degrees. I'd ideally like to have a Scottish rite ring. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> "Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


The best range of prices is from Fratline: http://www.fratline.net/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=64_71

Another good source: http://www.joyjewelers.com/modules/...cts_id=30748&gclid=CLKywLKuibsCFSJlMgodoGMATw

Also, you can almost always find them on eBay.


----------



## Brother_Steve

Here is my ring. Tungsten Carbide and the tools are hard to discern if you wish to run silent in the public's eye yet wear a ring to remind yourself of your obligation to the Craft.

Besides, you can tell most masons will try to glimpse a look at a ring worn on the right hand of any man so be on the look out for potential brothers sneaking a peak. (Usually non masons will consider it jewelery and not pay it a second look. It may be me and my newness to the craft, but I find myself trying to identify another as a mason if I see a ring worn on the right hand.)


----------



## SeattleMason0613

I need to get my ring size, it's about time I get one 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Ed Nelson

My ring


----------



## ericmps

Nice ring, Ed!


----------



## jimbo

Yes, indeed, that is a very unique ring Ed.  I like that style very much!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jimbo

I didn't scroll up far enough!  I really like yours as well Steve.  I like the subtle symbols on it.  That's really more my speed, I've never been one for making a big statement.  I won't wear shirts with anyone's company logos or interests.  A little weird I guess, but I figure we all have our quirks !  Really nice design.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bushwickrich




----------



## BigDre357

It is official as of 12/21/2013 .....

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------



## jimbo

Wow! Beautiful Scottish Rite ring!!!


----------



## BigDre357

jimbo said:


> Wow! Beautiful Scottish Rite ring!!!



Thanks bro

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------



## KevinD

First one that I saw that fit from the local jeweler.


----------



## jrmorgan919

My new ring just arrived


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782

i'd seen that one and really liked it. how well does it feel/fit? it looks great, but uncomfortable.


----------



## jrmorgan919

Just got it yesterday but I LOVE it and it fits my finger fine


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother blaine

My dress ring 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BigDre357

Nice

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------



## dbingham

Very nice brother!!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Larry48

Browncoat,

Where did you get # 3 from?


----------



## BigDre357

dizlwizl said:


> My first and favorite ring
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747



I wanted that ring so bad and I watched it on ebay forever but never bought it but now I don't need it

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason

Just my Scottish rite ring I have on today not my dress ring . 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother blaine

Thank you brother


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jrmorgan919

Anybody know the history of Masonic rings?? When did we start wearing them?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BigDre357

Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason said:


> View attachment 3893
> 
> Just my Scottish rite ring I have on today not my dress ring .
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Same ring that I have I love it

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason

BigDre357 said:


> Same ring that I have I love it
> 
> Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°



Yeah I saw that on here ...... its a nice style ring, I found online, great price. I don't wear jewelry to often and I don't wear yellow gold so This is great for every day use to get knocked around. I wear it on my middle finger on my right hand just in case I have to stamp the double eagle on someone's far head .... Hahaha


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BigDre357

Lol

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------



## SeattleMason0613

Allot of spam going on 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17

Whats up with this guy?

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782

Its a recent rash of spam bots. We deal with them as they come along and/or get reported. Carry on. ^_^


----------



## Blake Bowden

Virgin Islands Brother said:


> View attachment 3107
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



That is beautiful!


----------



## KevinD

Where did get that ring.   I really like that one.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## JamesMichael

This is my ring. It was my dad's ring and he gave it to me on his deathbed. My wife and I were meeting with him together and then he gave this to me. I don't wear it except to a Lodge meeting as it's not my style -too much bling. However I value it as a reminder of him.

It has the plumb, square and compass,  Boaz and Jachin, Trowel, Acacia and Eye.


----------



## mrpierce17

Won his little vintage baby on eBay its tucked away in my  dresser drawer until im raised


----------



## usmcvet

You guys have me reconsidering. I like this ring.


----------



## brother josh

Not foreshore if its actually a masonic ring but the symbolism is there 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## tldubb

My light had since I was raised in '96...had been through some rough times, had to have a jeweler repair one of the points on the compass..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## dmbarr964

This was something I was wondering myself" if I could wear a masonic ring" prior to my raising. What I was told was that, no I shouldn't because it give a false impression and I would not be able to prove my self a mason. 


Hoc Signo Vincam


----------



## mrpierce17

dmbarr964 said:


> This was something I was wondering myself" if I could wear a masonic ring" prior to my raising. What I was told was that, no I shouldn't because it give a false impression and I would not be able to prove my self a mason.
> 
> 
> Hoc Signo Vincam



What you where told is correct until you have reached the sublime degree of master mason and you are comfortable being tried you should Not ware anything masonic , along with giving the false impression that you are a master mason you would not be able to defend the craft to the fullest extant if you where  ask the question dealing in the third degree.. ..brother I hope this was helpful


----------



## dmbarr964

Ty mepierce17.  Lol you explained perfectly, I didn't explain myself too well. I had those questions many years ago. 


Hoc Signo Vincam


----------



## mrpierce17

Dang it and just when I thought I had spread a little light to someone today ...smh....lol


----------



## dfreybur

dmbarr964 said:


> This was something I was wondering myself" if I could wear a masonic ring" prior to my raising. What I was told was that, no I shouldn't because it give a false impression and I would not be able to prove my self a mason.



The answer does vary jurisdiction to jurisdiction to jurisdiction so it has to be asked locally.  There are rules in some jurisdictions, traditions in others.  In the last year on this forum it's been reported that at least one Australia jurisdiction allows wearing symbols after being initiated.   The jurisdictions where I am a member the tradition/rule is either after being raised or after presenting your MM proficiency.  It's easy to say after giving your MM proficiency as that's the most conservative answer but the local answer might be less conservative.


----------



## BigDre357

You are not actually a Mason until you get the sublime degree so you should not wear it

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------



## clc

Depends on your jurisdiction. In my jurisdiction you are made a mason in the EA. but should refrain from wearing jewelry until you are raised out of tradition. There is no written rule in TX


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MBC

clc said:


> Depends on your jurisdiction. In my jurisdiction you are made a mason in the EA. but should refrain from wearing jewelry until you are raised out of tradition. There is no written rule in TX
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



By the way, there is also no any written rules about masonic rings in UGLE. So, A UGLE EA can wear masonic rings.




Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## usmcvet

clc said:


> Depends on your jurisdiction. In my jurisdiction you are made a mason in the EA. but should refrain from wearing jewelry until you are raised out of tradition. There is no written rule in TX
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



We were all made Masons when we became Entered Apprentices.


----------



## dmbarr964

You were made an EA mason so a ea rind can be worn not a fc nor a mm


Hoc Signo Vincam


----------



## BigDre357

I wasn't made a Mason until my sublime when I was raised to Master Mason

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------



## MBC

BigDre357 said:


> I wasn't made a Mason until my sublime when I was raised to Master Mason
> 
> Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°



A 32Â° can entitled to use the Illus. bro. style?
Sorry for the off topic.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur

MBC said:


> A 32Â° can entitled to use the Illus. bro. style?



Take a look at BigDre357's profile.  The grand lodge he lists is not a recognized one so likely his statements do apply to his jurisdiction.  They sure don't apply to regular jurisdictions.  He likely did not know at the time he was petitioning to a clandestine lodge.  Please look into healing, step-brother Reuben Drennon!

We are Masons as soon as we complete our EA obligation though many jurisdictions don't have EA/FCs wear jewelry.  We aren't Illustrious until we are coroneted (not sure if that's the correct word) 33rd degree.


----------



## MBC

dfreybur said:


> Take a look at BigDre357's profile.  The grand lodge he lists is not a recognized one so likely his statements do apply to his jurisdiction.  They sure don't apply to regular jurisdictions.  He likely did not know at the time he was petitioning to a clandestine lodge.  Please look into healing, step-brother Reuben Drennon!
> 
> We are Masons as soon as we complete our EA obligation though many jurisdictions don't have EA/FCs wear jewelry.  We aren't Illustrious until we are coroneted (not sure if that's the correct word) 33rd degree.



Oh thanks Bro. dfreybur for explaining!




Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MarkR

dfreybur said:


> We aren't Illustrious until we are coroneted (not sure if that's the correct word) 33rd degree.


That's the correct word (other than it should be a double T, i.e., coronetted.)


----------



## tldubb

We have class tonight for our EA's and they have to show proficiency 3rd Sunday of this month. I would like to invite any brothers that might be in the area.

Bro. Todd L Wilson, JD
Clarence C. Kittrell #149 ( PHA )
MWPHGL of PA
4301 N.Broad Street
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

Sent from my SCH-I545 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## BigDre357

dfreybur said:


> Take a look at BigDre357's profile.  The grand lodge he lists is not a recognized one so likely his statements do apply to his jurisdiction.  They sure don't apply to regular jurisdictions.  He likely did not know at the time he was petitioning to a clandestine lodge.  Please look into healing, step-brother Reuben Drennon!
> 
> We are Masons as soon as we complete our EA obligation though many jurisdictions don't have EA/FCs wear jewelry.  We aren't Illustrious until we are coroneted (not sure if that's the correct word) 33rd degree.



33rd is sovereign not illustrious

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------



## MBC

BigDre357 said:


> 33rd is sovereign not illustrious
> 
> Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°



Sovereign bro.?
I've never heard of it before...


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BigDre357

dfreybur said:


> Take a look at BigDre357's profile.  The grand lodge he lists is not a recognized one so likely his statements do apply to his jurisdiction.  They sure don't apply to regular jurisdictions.  He likely did not know at the time he was petitioning to a clandestine lodge.  Please look into healing, step-brother Reuben Drennon!
> 
> We are Masons as soon as we complete our EA obligation though many jurisdictions don't have EA/FCs wear jewelry.  We aren't Illustrious until we are coroneted (not sure if that's the correct word) 33rd degree.



We are recognized I don't clandestine anything bro but in our jurisdiction you are If you are not raised as a master Mason you are not considered a Mason there for you cannot wear a ring

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------



## BigDre357

MBC said:


> Sovereign bro.?
> I've never heard of it before...
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Sovereign grand inspector general 33Â° 

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------



## MarkR

BigDre357 said:


> Sovereign grand inspector general 33Â°
> 
> Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


In "mainstream" Scottish Rite, Southern Jurisdiction, there is only one Sovereign Grand Inspector General per state, and only a total of 33 SGIG who are the active members of the Supreme Council, so some states don't have an SGIG, but rather a Deputy of the Supreme Council, who performs all the duties of an SGIG but doesn't have a vote on the Supreme Council.  All 33Â° who are not active SGIG's are properly titled "Inspector General Honorary" and are addressed as Illustrious.  32Â° brothers have no special form of address (not addressed as illustrious.)


----------



## BigDre357

All of the 32Â° I have ever met are referred to as Illustrious and 33Â° SGIG

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------



## MBC

BigDre357 said:


> All of the 32Â° I have ever met are referred to as Illustrious and 33Â° SGIG
> 
> Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°



Is that you are not in any regular lodges so you have different practices with us?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur

BigDre357 said:


> We are recognized I don't clandestine anything bro but in our jurisdiction you are If you are not raised as a master Mason you are not considered a Mason



Step brother Reuben,

Your profile lists your grand lodge and lodge as -

Hiram Abiff Grand Lodge A.F&A.M., Scottish Temple Lodge #15

You don't list which state but that isn't going to matter in this case to figure out if your jurisdiction is regular.  Having "Hiram Abiff" in the jurisdiction's name makes that clear.  Let's take a few paths.

http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges Look in the NORTH AMERICA tab.  None of the regular and recognized jurisdictions have "Hiram Abiff" in their name.  As the United Grand Lodge of England is one of the three senior jurisdictions in the world nearly all jurisdictions follow their lead.  Feel free to look for recognition by the GLs of Scotland or Ireland for the other senior jurisdictions.

http://www.conferenceofgrandmasterspha.org/gjlinks.asp The next step is to look up those PHA jurisdictions which have well established lineages and are thus regular.  Those listed will eventually have recognition.  Those not listed will never have recognition and are not regular.  None in the list include "Hiram Abiff" in their names.

http://thephylaxis.org/bogus/bogusgrandlodges.php The next step would require what state you're in.  Your jurisdiction will likely already appear in the list of known clandestine ones.  If it's not you should report your own jurisdiction to the commission for inclusion.  Generally clandestine jurisdictions are founded by someone without a valid lineage forming a corporation in a state.  Every regular jurisdiction does form a corporation in its state but they will all also keep records of which lodges they were formed from and which regular jurisdictions those lodges came from.  Every regular jurisdiction also tracks which other jurisdictions granted recognition soon after they were formed.

http://bessel.org/masrec/phamap.htm This is a map of which states have regular PHA jurisdictions that still don't have recognition but that eventually will.  Unfortunately this map is no longer being maintained.  You can't tell your jurisdiction from this list - It only shows what states are both regular and recognized versus what states have PHA jurisdictions that are regular but not yet recognized.

I could look up your state in either of the first two lists and use the lodge locator to find your lodge.  It will not appear.

Sorry, step-brother Reuben, but claiming that you are recognized does not mean you are.  It only takes knowing what to look for and a few searches to establish what jurisdictions and what lodges are regular and/or recognized.  It's very easy to check now.  Do all the digging you like to confirm or deny that the first three organizations I reference above have the authority to report regularity and that the fourth link I reference above is current as of today.

If you truly believe you are a regular Mason, you were duped when you petition.  Probably most of the members of your lodge were duped the same way.  Again I urge you to locate the nearest regular and recognized lodge.  Please introduce yourself, explain your situation and apply for healing.

I ask you to check on all of this yourself.  See if what I wrote above is true and up to date.  You will find it is but you should check for yourself to be certain.

As to your claims about status, those are true in your clandestine jurisdiction.  The fact that you think they should be correct in our regular and recognized organizations is why I looked at your profile and saw who you list as just jurisdiction.

Please check on this yourself then apply for healing.  Come join us in our assemblies and be a true brother.


----------



## tldubb

dfreybur said:


> Step brother Reuben,
> 
> Your profile lists your grand lodge and lodge as -
> 
> Hiram Abiff Grand Lodge A.F&A.M., Scottish Temple Lodge #15
> 
> You don't list which state but that isn't going to matter in this case to figure out if your jurisdiction is regular.  Having "Hiram Abiff" in the jurisdiction's name makes that clear.  Let's take a few paths.
> 
> http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges Look in the NORTH AMERICA tab.  None of the regular and recognized jurisdictions have "Hiram Abiff" in their name.  As the United Grand Lodge of England is one of the three senior jurisdictions in the world nearly all jurisdictions follow their lead.  Feel free to look for recognition by the GLs of Scotland or Ireland for the other senior jurisdictions.
> 
> http://www.conferenceofgrandmasterspha.org/gjlinks.asp The next step is to look up those PHA jurisdictions which have well established lineages and are thus regular.  Those listed will eventually have recognition.  Those not listed will never have recognition and are not regular.  None in the list include "Hiram Abiff" in their names.
> 
> http://thephylaxis.org/bogus/bogusgrandlodges.php The next step would require what state you're in.  Your jurisdiction will likely already appear in the list of known clandestine ones.  If it's not you should report your own jurisdiction to the commission for inclusion.  Generally clandestine jurisdictions are founded by someone without a valid lineage forming a corporation in a state.  Every regular jurisdiction does form a corporation in its state but they will all also keep records of which lodges they were formed from and which regular jurisdictions those lodges came from.  Every regular jurisdiction also tracks which other jurisdictions granted recognition soon after they were formed.
> 
> http://bessel.org/masrec/phamap.htm This is a map of which states have regular PHA jurisdictions that still don't have recognition but that eventually will.  Unfortunately this map is no longer being maintained.  You can't tell your jurisdiction from this list - It only shows what states are both regular and recognized versus what states have PHA jurisdictions that are regular but not yet recognized.
> 
> I could look up your state in either of the first two lists and use the lodge locator to find your lodge.  It will not appear.
> 
> Sorry, step-brother Reuben, but claiming that you are recognized does not mean you are.  It only takes knowing what to look for and a few searches to establish what jurisdictions and what lodges are regular and/or recognized.  It's very easy to check now.  Do all the digging you like to confirm or deny that the first three organizations I reference above have the authority to report regularity and that the fourth link I reference above is current as of today.
> 
> If you truly believe you are a regular Mason, you were duped when you petition.  Probably most of the members of your lodge were duped the same way.  Again I urge you to locate the nearest regular and recognized lodge.  Please introduce yourself, explain your situation and apply for healing.
> 
> I ask you to check on all of this yourself.  See if what I wrote above is true and up to date.  You will find it is but you should check for yourself to be certain.
> 
> As to your claims about status, those are true in your clandestine jurisdiction.  The fact that you think they should be correct in our regular and recognized organizations is why I looked at your profile and saw who you list as just jurisdiction.
> 
> Please check on this yourself then apply for healing.  Come join us in our assemblies and be a true brother.



Amen Brother SMIB!. .your giving some sound advice. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

I, also, have a way to go before I can wear a ring. Am being inducted as an EA 21 April 14. Am very much looking forward to it.


----------



## MBC

Warrior1256 said:


> I, also, have a way to go before I can wear a ring. Am being inducted as an EA 21 April 14. Am very much looking forward to it.



Enjoy your initiation and welcome aboard, BroToBe!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256

MBC said:


> Enjoy your initiation and welcome aboard, BroToBe!
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Thank you. Am enjoying interacting will all of you good folks.


----------



## MBC

This is my ring. As I've told I can wear a masonic ring as a mason in my jurisdiction(that's mean after initiation). 
Also, I asked and found out that we do not have different emblems for either EA or FC.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## japool

Yes, yes you do have different emblems.  It's a Landmark.  The ring you are showing is not a ring that a Master Mason would ever wear.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MBC

japool said:


> Yes, yes you do have different emblems.  It's a Landmark.  The ring you are showing is not a ring that a Master Mason would ever wear.
> 
> I've seen some lodges in my jurisdiction use the so called EA or FC symbol in their emblem or as normal decoration. I just seen it as a normal symbol in my jurisdiction.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App






Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC

Many old European lodges still have an FC emblem on their building or in their crest.
Just because one lodge, or even one Grand Lodge, does something a certain way doesn't mean every lodge or Grand Lodge does it that way.


----------



## MBC

trysquare said:


> Many old European lodges still have an FC emblem on their building or in their crest.
> Just because one lodge, or even one Grand Lodge, does something a certain way doesn't mean every lodge or Grand Lodge does it that way.



It may and possibly related to a story that I heard. I've recently read a book which published in 1950 and I forgot it's name but it's endorsed by the UGLE and the QC lodge 2076(they claimed they are the Premier Lodge of Research in England). It said that there were only two degrees in the craft and the WM which is a position in the past. And later on The master of the lodge splits into two sides of things, one is our 3rd degree Master Mason, and the position of WM. So the FC was the highest degree a mason can obtain without getting on the post on the WM. Anyone heard this stories before?

And I stated it again, there are no any EA/FC/MM symbols in my jurisdiction, 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MBC

Wrong post


----------



## Brother_Steve

MBC said:


> It may and possibly related to a story that I heard. I've recently read a book which published in 1950 and I forgot it's name but it's endorsed by the UGLE and the QC lodge 2076(they claimed they are the Premier Lodge of Research in England). It said that there were only two degrees in the craft and the WM which is a position in the past. And later on The master of the lodge splits into two sides of things, one is our 3rd degree Master Mason, and the position of WM. So the FC was the highest degree a mason can obtain without getting on the post on the WM. Anyone heard this stories before?
> 
> And I stated it again, there are no any EA/FC/MM symbols in my jurisdiction,
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Somewhere in the 1700's the EA was split into two degrees. EA and FC as we know it now and the MM degree grew out from what was left over.

Research the GL of Scotland and the royal arch degrees which created the schism between moderns and ancients...

Also, remember that there is a difference between current constitutional laws set down by a grand lodge and what said GL grew out of. Jurisdictions vary and we can have this argument all day concerning the position of the square and compass.

As for my US brethren, we have to recognize the core landmarks to be recognized by the UGLE. Must believe in a supreme being, not make a woman a mason and a couple others. After that, a jurisdiction has free reign on how it sees fit to govern it's lodges.


----------



## MBC

Brother_Steve said:


> Somewhere in the 1700's the EA was split into two degrees. EA and FC as we know it now and the MM degree grew out from what was left over.
> 
> Research the GL of Scotland and the royal arch degrees which created the schism between moderns and ancients...
> 
> Also, remember that there is a difference between current constitutional laws set down by a grand lodge and what said GL grew out of. Jurisdictions vary and we can have this argument all day concerning the position of the square and compass.
> 
> As for my US brethren, we have to recognize the core landmarks to be recognized by the UGLE. Must believe in a supreme being, not make a woman a mason and a couple others. After that, a jurisdiction has free reign on how it sees fit to govern it's lodges.



I agree with you, Bro. Steve.
I also heard about the argument of Royal Arch between the Premier GL of England and Ancient GL of England for their merging before.
This can be discussed endlessly.
As we are in different jurisdictions and constitutions, we respect each other. We also have different aprons, we have all same aprons in the same degree in England, such as a plain white apron for EA &c.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MarkR

MBC said:


> It may and possibly related to a story that I heard. I've recently read a book which published in 1950 and I forgot it's name but it's endorsed by the UGLE and the QC lodge 2076(they claimed they are the Premier Lodge of Research in England).


Quatruor Coronati IS the premier lodge of research in England.  Is this the book you're talking about?  I'm reading it right now:
http://www.amazon.com/Freemasons-Guide-Compendium-Revised-Edition/dp/1581825609


----------



## MBC

MarkR said:


> Quatruor Coronati IS the premier lodge of research in England.  Is this the book you're talking about?  I'm reading it right now:
> http://www.amazon.com/Freemasons-Guide-Compendium-Revised-Edition/dp/1581825609



Yes, you are correct, Bro. Mark. It's the book that I read in my uni's library. I didn't know they got a new version about it. I think I should buy one. Thanks for the link lol

And I know that Quatruor Coronati actually is the premier lodge of research in England but I prevent the argues come out by any brethren so I switched it to"they claimed".


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur

MBC said:


> It may and possibly related to a story that I heard. I've recently read a book which published in 1950 and I forgot it's name but it's endorsed by the UGLE and the QC lodge 2076(they claimed they are the Premier Lodge of Research in England). It said that there were only two degrees in the craft and the WM which is a position in the past. And later on The master of the lodge splits into two sides of things, one is our 3rd degree Master Mason, and the position of WM. So the FC was the highest degree a mason can obtain without getting on the post on the WM. Anyone heard this stories before?



The third degree is a recent addition sometime in the early 1700s.  Some versions of ritual retain memory of that time like the expression brothers and fellows that appears in some versions not in other versions.



> And I stated it again, there are no any EA/FC/MM symbols in my jurisdiction



Maybe.  As the ring image you posted shows one of them and I've seen the points arranged differently in some UGLE material I suspect this is a point of confusion.


----------



## Txmason32

Somewhere between 1725 and 1730 the hiramaic legend was introduced . Before you had two degrees they took the first degree and made it into two and the 2nd became the 3rd . Before 1725 you had the legend of Noah and his ancestors and the line of Cain and the two pillars cast depending on how God was to destroy the world by flood or fire 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Txmason32

The Graham manuscript of 1726 refers to the three sons of Noah venturing to their fathers grave to retrieve a secret . On re opening the grave the sons well you know . Even in the Anderson constitution first published in 1723 , called a Mason "a true Noachida" as it was believed Noah and his three sons were all masons 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## lone77wulf

Brothers, I am seeking an opinion here so I don't make step on any toes with my ring. I am looking at getting a custom ring like this one: http://freemasonrings.com/i/?i=JW-MR-385 and they offer different text around the center. One they offer is Ordo Ab Chao, and the english translation of Order from chaos. Some sites list this as being a motto only of the 33Â° in the Scottish Rite, but then others, such as http://freemasonry.bcy.ca/history/masonic_mottoes.html say it is one of the original mottos of craft masonry. The phrase has significant meaning to me because of my work and where I plan on moving in my career, and I like that tie to Freemasonry. Would it be appropriate to use the latin or the english, or should I go with a different phrase. I was thinking of Lux E Tenebris (Light from darkness) if I need to use and alternative.


----------



## jrmorgan919

All I can say is I wouldn't get that on there because it is linked to the Scottish Rite, but that's just me.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Txmason32

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## jharmon79

After much searching, I finally found  one. 

Bro. John S. Harmon


----------



## jharmon79

jharmon79 said:


> After much searching, I finally found  one.
> 
> Bro. John S. Harmon





Bro. John S. Harmon


----------



## GeNomeZ

Here is my Grandfather's ring that I now wear (since being raised two days ago). He was raised in 1947 and I had a Brother from my lodge restore and resize it.


----------



## jimbo

Wow!  Looks fantastic.



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## GeNomeZ

Thank you! The Brother I took it to really does fantastic work. The ring is close to 70 years old. My Grandfather, Grandmother and Father would be proud I am sure. I'm the 4th generation Mason in my family (that I know of). I'm honored to wear it. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## quincy.whitner

Nonod

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Mac

quincy.whitner said:


> Nonod
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Nonod?


----------



## GeNomeZ

Mac said:


> Nonod?


I didn't catch that either


----------



## BroBook

AnthonyPomilia357 said:


> Congrats, worshipful!
> 
> Fellowcraft from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI



I Like that!!!


Bro Book


----------



## BroBook

ARizo1011 said:


> Well said!!!
> 
> "The correct way to wear it is with dignity and pride."
> 
> Also very true, I have walked into my Lodge and found some brothers wearing them compass points in, some compass points out. Its all depending on your interpretation of your ring. The symbolism for one may be different for another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freemasonry



I like that D&P thing also , I wear mine points down had not given it much thought,  but when I first saw the light the feet pointed toward me, but I was an outsider until ...


Bro Book


----------



## quincy.whitner

Sorry brothers wasn't even trying to type anything lol just hit it on accident.  

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BroBook

BigDre357 said:


> I wasn't made a Mason until my sublime when I was raised to Master Mason
> 
> Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°



There has not been a master mason since Lum laid low 


Bro Book


----------



## quincy.whitner

My little piece of light

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## quincy.whitner

Sorry didn't upload fist time

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Backwoodslion

What do you guys think of the cigar band style of ring?


----------



## Backwoodslion

This is the cigar band style I am thinking of getting when I am raised

http://prolinedesigns.com/catalog/images/86/001-Front.jpg?240,240,0,0,80,582499420


----------



## crono782

Pretty sharp. I looked at that one as well. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782

check out Esty and search for masonic rings if you want something with a little more handmade flair to it as well. You've got plenty of time to choose tho.


----------



## Brother JC

I like that one, nice style.


----------



## Backwoodslion

trysquare said:


> I like that one, nice style.


Thank you very much. It's simple yet elegant. It's nice. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## marty15chris

My new ring, bronze plated with gold. The working tools are around the band. From shape ways a 3d printing company. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Backwoodslion

marty15chris said:


> View attachment 4240
> My new ring, bronze plated with gold. The working tools are around the band. From shape ways a 3d printing company.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


I like your ring. Simple and nice. Not too Much going on.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason

Scottish Rite 32 deg. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg

My ring on special nights (degree conferrals and such): 



Ring I wear for the rest of the time:





Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KSigMason

My ring I currently wear is a ring I received as a gift when I was in Italy.


----------



## Levelhead

Mine.


----------



## vimal




----------



## vimal




----------



## Brother JC

Very nice, simple, and can be used as a wax stamp. A classic.


----------



## vimal

Thanks Brother


----------



## dfreybur

Bro Vimal, an FC ring.  Love it.


----------



## vimal

Thanks Brother. It's an MM ring. But It does look like an FC ring in the picture alright.


----------



## vimal

Bro.Jamie I like the ring you wear on special nights.


----------



## Glen Cook

I typically wear my 33rd ring and my signet ring. In my lapel I usually wear my pass grandmaster pin or my Red Cross of Constantine pin or my GKYCH pin, depending on the group.


----------



## mrpierce17




----------



## Raymond Walters




----------



## Warrior1256

On the subject of wearing Masonic rings that belonged to grandfathers, fathers, etc. before being raised....the person that originally owned the ring earned the right to wear it by doing everything required to become a Master Mason. I very much doubt that he would want his son or grandson to wear it before earning the right in the same way. Just my opinion.


----------



## Aircraftmaniac

I agree with warrior!


----------



## Illuminatio

Yay for awesome Christmas presents from your wife! (Granted she asked what I wanted, but she didn't have to get it. Still she did though!)

I had decided I wanted a simple, clean, signet style and I loved my apron from Brother Patrick Craddock, so when it came ring time, I went right back to his site. You can check out all of the rings he offers here: craftsmansapron.com/products/rings. I also loved the Antique Satin finish look, so that's what I went with. Very excited about finally having a quality ring!


----------



## Bro. Kenneth Brown

One of my rings


----------



## Warrior1256

Nice rings.


----------



## CloseYetFar

The ring I was presented by my grandfather after my raising.  It was my great grandfather's ring.


----------



## Jamersonbass

Here's mine...  after a while...  proud to post a pic of it and had to add it to this thread!


----------



## Companion Joe

I recently just got this and love it. I like it because it is a Chapter ring and also has a S&C on it (the revers side has a keystone). It has the look of a sports championship ring, which I like because I am a coach.


----------



## Rifleman1776

crono782 said:


> It's less about them being picky and more about wearing something you haven't earned. That is a master's ring. Imagine a Private First Class in the army wearing a Major's insignia. Indeed a good reminder of what you want to obtain, but still not appropriate.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


 What  about it makes it a Masters ring? Looks just fine to me.


----------



## Morris

Got this one from proline designs on the way.


----------



## Sk3tchNinja

Morris said:


> Got this one from proline designs on the way. View attachment 4564


 That's the one have! Minus the 32° symbols. I have the working tools on either side.

Great ring, amazing craftsmanship. Not very strong, though. I work with my hands and it's been getting scratched up easily. Thinking about a stainless steel Gordon ring.


----------



## Sk3tchNinja

This is my Proline Design ring that my wife gave me after my raising. She had them engrave my E,P&R dates along the inside.


----------



## Morris

Sk3tchNinja said:


> That's the one have! Minus the 32° symbols. I have the working tools on either side.
> 
> Great ring, amazing craftsmanship. Not very strong, though. I work with my hands and it's been getting scratched up easily. Thinking about a stainless steel Gordon ring.


Haha. I have a Gordon ring and just don't like the feel of it.


----------



## nickthomp

One of my rings purchased from Jems by Jem. Great place to get your everyday rings.


----------



## nickthomp

Here's a few pictures of the rings I just purchased. Great price for these handmade rings. You can get a few rings for the cost of one expensive gold ring.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

I wear this ring every day along with my wedding band. A very traditional ring I've seen worn among many brothers.


----------



## Rifleman1776

Travelling Man91 said:


> I wear this ring every day along with my wedding band. A very traditional ring I've seen worn among many brothers.


 Much like mine except I have a red stone.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Awesome. I've been asked many times why I chose a blue stone instead of a red one. I always tell people it's up to the brother what he decides.


----------



## Rifleman1776

Travelling Man91 said:


> Awesome. I've been asked many times why I chose a blue stone instead of a red one. I always tell people it's up to the brother what he decides.


 I have heard (and we all know how reliable that is-not), red denotes you are going York Rite, Blue Scottish. Or the other way around. I don't know and don't care. I got red because that was what the store had when I bought it.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

See, that's the first I have heard of it being that way. I like blue because of the blue lodge. I've also seen black stones also


----------



## mrpierce17

Travelling Man91 said:


> Awesome. I've been asked many times why I chose a blue stone instead of a red one. I always tell people it's up to the brother what he decides.


I have both red and blue I was told the color doesn't make a difference it's the emblem that will distinguish witch house you are representing


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Couldn't have said it better brother.


----------

